# Recall To Shipyard Crews, Family And Friends



## Richards Shipbuilder (Sep 22, 2008)

*reunion Recall To Shipyard Crews, Family And Friends*

Due to the success of the reunion that I organised last November, to which nearly 100 ex employees of Richards Shipbuilders of Lowestoft attended, I decided to have one more event. An evening not to be missed as this may be the last chance for the forseeable future to meet up with old workmates again. The evening will be open to anyone who would like to attend, friends, family or if you just have an interest in the firm.
I hope that employees of the Gt Yarmouth yard past and present will come along and that of Harvey, Wilson and Osbourne that used to be along side Richards Iron Works until they finally Joined forces, and of course Fellows of Gt Yarmouth that had a similar outcome all coming under the name of Richard's to become a formidible player in the Shipbuilding industry.
The Venue this time will be the Orbis Energy Centre which stands under the wind turbine affectionately known to me as the Lowestoft Fan. This great venue being quite central in the town of Lowestoft and close to the sea into which we launched many fine vessels.
The evening will begin at 6.30pm on Friday, November 13th 2009 and finish approx 10.30pm. I hope the unfortunate date does'nt cause too many problems but if there is the odd hiccup I will have a good excuse.
There will be film presentations and some of this footage has not been seen before. This footage is of the last ship to be built at the Lowestoft yard back in 1993, the Caledonian Isles for the ferry company Caledonian Mc Brayne. It was taken during the working day so this is very rare film; most of the footage in existence consists mainly of the ships on the day that they were launched. It is uncanny to think that such comprehensive film of all aspects of the building of this ship was taken not knowing that this was sadly to be the last ship to slip gracefully into the waters of Lake Lothing.
There is a DVD being put together with the full footage, which will hopefully be on sale on the night.
Memorabilia will be on display and refreshments are included in the price of the entrance ticket. A raffle will also take place to raise money for the local Fire service for their benevolent fund.
Anyone who has any memorabilia that they would like to show others, please bring it along and any prizes for the raffle; would be very much appreciated.
The tickets are £10 and the proceeds will go to the Lowestoft Maritime Heritage Fund which will be launched at the reunion.
Despite a bigger venue than last year numbers are still limited so will once again be on a first come first served basis.

For a ticket, send a cheque made payable to the Lowestoft Maritime Heritage Fund with a *STAMPED SELF ADDRESSED ENVELOPE* to David Dyer,

C/O Richards Dry Dock, SouthtownRoad, Gt Yarmouth, Norfolk, NR31 0JJ

All enquires _initially via PM_


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

David, to keep it fair, and in line with the Site Owner's rules on the matter, we have edited out the direct reference to your email address and suggested a PM in the first instance. - We have also moved the thread to _"Places, People & Events of Maritime Interest"_ - good luck with the reunion, let's hope you get the good support that you deserve. 
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

My last command was on Sigas Ettrick/Lanrick. British Flag at that time and Build by your selfs. Great ships.also served time on the MCM 10 river class again great ships.


----------



## Richards Shipbuilder (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi there
Which of the MCM's did you serve on. 
Kind regards 
David


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

I served time on Orwell. Joined the RN team and went from the yard to Portsmouth. Then served on her when she was in the Tyne.
again met up when I was master of a gas ship anchored in Lyme bay and she was the Dartmouth navigation training ship.
I did a longer voyage on the bristol based sweeper in force 11 off Scotland. These were good sea ships even if they rolled.


----------

